# 75625 vs 75630 ???



## Robbin109 (Jan 3, 2013)

Catheter placed into the abdominal aorta and the level of the renal arteries. 8-10 cc of contrast ws then injected under digital subtraction and showed theat the right renal artery was free of any disease.  The left renal artery has 70% stenosis. Both common iliac and external iliac arteries were free of any disease.


----------



## econnolly (Jan 3, 2013)

*75625 vs 75630*

I always understood that the 75630 requires a description/interp of the abdominal aorta AND the bilateral iliac AND femoral arteries "to the knee". 
The 75630 CPT code specifies angio of the "aorta AND bilateral, ILIOFEMORAL lower extremities...".  
Most reports do not document down to the bilateral (common) femorals when the catheter is in the aorta at the level of the renals, so we have the coding dilemma that you presented. 
I would next look at the intention/reason the imaging is being performed (renal stenosis, claudication)? 
The indication can often sway you as to which code you should use. For example, if the indication is renal insufficiency with HTN, I would go with 75625 even though they watched runoff and mentioned the iliacs.

This is just my opionion- I code "conservatively".

Elizabeth


----------

